# Media credibility



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Is anyone else having problems with these people. We heard up to 10,000 dead in New Orleans, only to find it was less than 10% of the sky is falling prediction. Now we hear what, 20,000 dead in Pakistan, after the earth quake?

We then have a fellow screaming give millions to Pakistan. If I remember correctly we were spending more than we should. Perhaps it isn't that Bush is spending more than he should, perhaps it is a matter of priorities. I am sure these same people would not complain if it was spent on welfare, farm programs, or education.

Do these two topics coincide? If we are talking credibility they do. Many of us know better than to put a whole lot of trust in politicians, liberal or conservative, but do you still believe the media? How many are dead in Pakistan? How much aid should we lend? Is the media just trying to bleed America for their friends (read: anyone who dislikes America)? It is evident that France, Germany, and our own media think we are the mean nasty bullies, but how much are they willing to exaggerate, or fabricate, to make us all look bad? I think New Orleans was an orchestrated effort for political character assassination. It was a media hate Bush campaign, with news and credibility in a distant second and third place.

My point is: If we have the media reporting tens of thousands killed, and liberals screaming to send money, while other liberals say it isn't enough, while still other liberals complain about all the money Bush is spending, is it true or just another orchestrated effort to smear? I would like to believe the news about Pakistan even if it is bad news, but what can we believe today? I think the media has shot themselves in the foot so often they are running on stubs.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Media credibility.

Now there is an oxymoron if I ever heard one. 

:sniper:

huntin1


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes Plainsman Guess momma never told them the boy who cried wolf story!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bore.224

Exactly what I was thinking. I would like to hear the truth good or bad about conservatives, good or bad about liberals. I think America is starved for honest journalism. Out politicians and media are no longer even embarrassed when they are caught lying. No integrity and no shame.


----------

